# [Solved]netmount, ntpd & sshd balk - wlan0 config problem...

## cgmd

Hi, all...

After changing to a new work environment, and a new protected wireless lan, my gentoo boot sequence shows several warnings and wlan0 fails to configure properly:

```

* Starting wlan0

*    Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 …

*    Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 …

*        Failed to configure wlan0 in the background                                                       !!

* WARNING:   netmount is scheduled to start when net.wlan0 has started. 

* WARNING:   ntpd is scheduled to start when net.wlan0 has started.

* WARNING:   sshd is scheduled to start when net.wlan0 has started.
```

In spite of this, when I log in, following boot, I do have wlan connectivity:

```

ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:d3:3c:30:78  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Memory:ee000000-ee020000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:d2:85:9b:b2  

          inet addr:172.16.31.106  Bcast:172.16.31.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:7 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:7 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1536 (1.5 KiB)  TX bytes:1066 (1.0 KiB)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-19-D2-85-9B-B2-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP RUNNING  MTU:0  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

Relevant snippet from dmesg shows:

```

Dmesg:

e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 1.0.2-k2

e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999-2008 Intel Corporation.

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: Disabling L1 ASPM

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: pci_enable_pcie_error_reporting failed 0xffffffea

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

0000:02:00.0: 0000:02:00.0: Failed to initialize MSI interrupts.  Falling back to legacy interrupts.

intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/915GM/945G/945GM/945GME/965G/965GM chipsets

intelfb: Version 0.9.6

intelfb 0000:00:02.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

intelfb 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

intelfb: Cannot reserve FB region.

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: Warning: detected ASPM enabled in EEPROM

0000:02:00.0: eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) 00:16:d3:3c:30:78

0000:02:00.0: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

0000:02:00.0: eth0: MAC: 2, PHY: 2, PBA No: 005302-003

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

hda_intel: probe_mask set to 0x1 for device 17aa:2010

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on sda6, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

XFS mounting filesystem sda5

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sda5

Adding 506512k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506512k 

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -212100330 ns)

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 15.32.2.9

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:17:c5:5c:49:27

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:17:c5:5c:49:27

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:17:c5:5c:49:27 (capab=0x11 status=0 aid=1)

wlan0: associated

cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
```

My wpa_supplicant.config:

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

update_config=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

# Network Block Fields:

# Home WLAN

network={

        proto=WPA

        ssid="griswold"

        scan_ssid=0

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        psk="*************"

        priority=5

}

# Shared WEP key connection (no WPA, no IEEE 802.1X)

network={

        ssid="guenwald"

        key_mgmt=NONE

        wep_key0="************"

        wep_key1=0102030405

        wep_key2="1234567890123"

        wep_tx_keyidx=0

        priority=5

}

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

network={

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=-9999999

}

```

I'm ending up with the following deficiencies:

```

Runlevel: default

 cupsd                                                                                      [ started  ]

 dbus                                                                                       [ started  ]

 fcron                                                                                      [ started  ]

 hald                                                                                       [ started  ]

 local                                                                                      [ started  ]

 netmount                                                                                   [ stopped  ]

 ntp-client                                                                                 [ stopped  ]

 ntpd                                                                                       [ stopped  ]

 portmap                                                                                    [ started  ]

 postfix                                                                                    [ started  ]

 rsyncd                                                                                     [ started  ]

 sshd                                                                                       [ stopped  ]

 syslog-ng                                                                                  [ started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                                             [ started  ]

 wicd                                                                                       [ started  ]
```

Not sure what else to consider to sort this out...  :Confused: 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, first can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

# rc-status

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# iwlist scan

# dmesg | tail

```

Last edited by d2_racing on Wed Mar 24, 2010 1:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

You will laugh, but right now with my Gentoo testing box with the kernel 2.6.33, I have a weird bug, my wireless is not working  :Razz: 

So, I'm gonna debug myself while I'm debugging you  :Razz: 

----------

## cgmd

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, first can you post this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge --info
> ...

 

I'll do all this tomorrow, when I'm back in range of the problematic wlan...

Thanks!

----------

## d2_racing

No problem, me too actually  :Razz: 

----------

## cgmd

OK, here goes...

Emerge --sync:

```
Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_Duo_CPU_L2400_@_1.66GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 24 Mar 2010 07:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5, 3.1.2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.1.0_beta1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.1.2, 4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe"

DISTDIR="/home/portage-files/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.ISO-8859-1"

LC_ALL="en_US.ISO-8859-1"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

PKGDIR="/home/portage-files/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acc acl acpi alsa apache2 avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dmi dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode evo fam firefox flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv imlib ipv6 jpeg ldap libnotify mad madwifi mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls no-htdocs nptl nptlonly ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp osspng pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support quicktime readline reflection samba scanner sdl session snmp spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd thunar tiff truetype unicode usb utf8 vorbis win32codecs wma wmf x264 x86 xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="canon tty" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_US" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fbdev intel" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

rc-status:

```
Runlevel: default

 cupsd                                                                                             [ started  ]

 dbus                                                                                              [ started  ]

 fcron                                                                                             [ started  ]

 hald                                                                                              [ started  ]

 local                                                                                             [ started  ]

 netmount                                                                                          [ stopped  ]

 ntp-client                                                                                        [ stopped  ]

 ntpd                                                                                              [ stopped  ]

 portmap                                                                                           [ started  ]

 postfix                                                                                           [ started  ]

 rsyncd                                                                                            [ started  ]

 sshd                                                                                              [ stopped  ]

 syslog-ng                                                                                         [ started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                                                    [ started  ]

 wicd                                                                                              [ started  ]

```

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
/etc/conf.d/net

# Configuration of wired stuff

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

# Configuration of WiFi

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" ) 

associate_timeout_wlan0=50

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

update_config=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

# Network Block Fields:

# Home WLAN

network={

        proto=WPA

        ssid="griswold"

        scan_ssid=0

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        psk="*******"

        priority=5

}

# Simple case: WPA-PSK, PSK as an ASCII passphrase, allow all valid ciphers

network={

   ssid="gruenwald"

   psk="*******"

   priority=5

}

# Shared WEP key connection (no WPA, no IEEE 802.1X)

network={

        ssid="guenwald"

        key_mgmt=NONE

        wep_key0="***********"

        wep_key1=0102030405

        wep_key2="1234567890123"

        wep_tx_keyidx=0

        priority=5

}

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

network={

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=-9999999

}

```

ifconfig -a:

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:d3:3c:30:78  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Memory:ee000000-ee020000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:200 (200.0 B)  TX bytes:200 (200.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:d2:85:9b:b2  

          inet addr:172.16.31.106  Bcast:172.16.31.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:6001 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:5713 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:5895762 (5.6 MiB)  TX bytes:1257893 (1.1 MiB)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-19-D2-85-9B-B2-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP RUNNING  MTU:0  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

iwconfig:

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:"gruenwald"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.417 GHz  Access Point: 00:17:C5:5C:49:27   

          Bit Rate=12 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:6772-7565-6E77-616C-6432-3031-30

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=65/70  Signal level=-45 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

eth0      no wireless extensions.
```

iwlist scan:

```

 iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:17:C5:5C:49:27

                    Channel:2

                    Frequency:2.417 GHz (Channel 2)

                    Quality=68/70  Signal level=-42 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"gruenwald"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000015a40a0e7a

                    Extra: Last beacon: 631ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0009677275656E77616C64

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B0C12961824

                    IE: Unknown: 030102

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555349010B1B

                    IE: Unknown: 200100

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101020003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C330C101BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A0C101BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3402001B00000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1602001B00000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010000FF7F

                    IE: Unknown: DD0A00037F04010000000000

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:18:4D:00:BE:6C

                    Channel:3

                    Frequency:2.422 GHz (Channel 3)

                    Quality=26/70  Signal level=-84 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"zehnder_br_conf"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000122c5b20185

                    Extra: Last beacon: 2714ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000F7A65686E6465725F62725F636F6E66

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030103

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A1E181AFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D16030D1200000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180201F0010000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C331E181AFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C34030D1200000000000000000000000000000000000000

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

```

dmesg | tail:

```

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 15.32.2.9

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:17:c5:5c:49:27

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:17:c5:5c:49:27

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:17:c5:5c:49:27 (capab=0x11 status=0 aid=1)

wlan0: associated

cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

pci 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

```

I believe that's all requested...

Thanks!

----------

## d2_racing

First of all, you cannot have both the manual network way, I mean starting wpa_supplicant by hand and using at the same time wicd.

So, run this :

```

# rc-update del wicd

# rc-update del wicd boot

```

After that, reboot your box and post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

# dmesg | tail

# wpa_cli status

```

----------

## cgmd

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> First of all, you cannot have both the manual network way, I mean starting wpa_supplicant by hand and using at the same time wicd.
> 
> So, run this :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I unmerged wicd... to eliminate the warnings about the daemon not starting.

I now get:

```
# ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:d3:3c:30:78  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Memory:ee000000-ee020000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:d2:85:9b:b2  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-19-D2-85-9B-B2-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP RUNNING  MTU:0  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

```
# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

```
# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * WARNING:  net.wlan0 has already been started.
```

```
# dmesg | tail

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

XFS mounting filesystem sda5

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sda5

Adding 506512k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506512k 

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -83824359 ns)

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 15.32.2.9

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

pci 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

```

```
# wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

wpa_state=SCANNING

 
```

Thanks!

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, try this :

```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

# iwconfig

# ifconfig -a

# wpa_cli status

```

----------

## cgmd

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Ok, try this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart
> ...

 

I get:

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart 

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                                        [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                  [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

RTNETLINK answers: Unknown error 132

RTNETLINK answers: Unknown error 132

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                    [ ok ]

 *     Failed to configure wlan0 in the background                                    [ !! ]

```

```
# iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

```
# ifconfig -a 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:d3:3c:30:78  

          inet addr:192.168.168.179  Bcast:192.168.168.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:16002 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:14832 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:11788781 (11.2 MiB)  TX bytes:4021108 (3.8 MiB)

          Memory:ee000000-ee020000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:100 (100.0 B)  TX bytes:100 (100.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:d2:85:9b:b2  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-19-D2-85-9B-B2-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP RUNNING  MTU:0  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

```
# wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

wpa_state=SCANNING
```

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, after a reboot, post this :

```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

# iwconfig

# ifconfig -a

# wpa_cli status 

```

----------

## cgmd

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Ok, after a reboot, post this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart
> ...

 

OK...

```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                            [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                      [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                               [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

RTNETLINK answers: Unknown error 132

RTNETLINK answers: Unknown error 132

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                 [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *     Failed to configure wlan0 in the background                        [ !! ]

```

```

# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

```

# ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:d3:3c:30:78  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Memory:ee000000-ee020000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:d2:85:9b:b2  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-19-D2-85-9B-B2-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP RUNNING  MTU:0  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

```

 # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

wpa_state=SCANNING

```

What next??

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, can you try with the latest release of gentoo-sources 2.6.32.

And of course, after booting your new kernel, remerge iwl3945-ucode

After that, run this :

```

# rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

# reboot

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

```

There's something different on your box, because I don't have for a long time wmaster0 on my box, only wlan0 and it's working pretty well now.

----------

## cgmd

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Ok, can you try with the latest release of gentoo-sources 2.6.32.
> 
> And of course, after booting your new kernel, remerge iwl3945-ucode
> 
> After that, run this :
> ...

 

OK, I'll give that a try...

Thanks!

----------

## cgmd

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Ok, can you try with the latest release of gentoo-sources 2.6.32.
> 
> And of course, after booting your new kernel, remerge iwl3945-ucode
> 
> After that, run this :
> ...

 

Ok... I upgraded to gentoo-sources 2.6.32-r2

I now get:

```

 # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:d3:3c:30:78  

          inet addr:192.168.168.179  Bcast:192.168.168.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3305 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2767 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:3813431 (3.6 MiB)  TX bytes:437794 (427.5 KiB)

          Memory:ee000000-ee020000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:100 (100.0 B)  TX bytes:100 (100.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:d2:85:9b:b2  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

```
# iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

I'm really unsure of my wpa_supplicant.conf settings. Could they be the problem? :

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

update_config=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

# Home WLAN

network={

        proto=WPA

        ssid="griswold"

        scan_ssid=0

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        psk="**********"

        priority=5

}

# New office LAN (problem):

# Shared WEP key connection (no WPA, no IEEE 802.1X)???

network={

        ssid="guenwald"

        key_mgmt=NONE

        wep_key0="*************"

        wep_key1=""

        wep_key2=""

        wep_tx_keyidx=0

        priority=5

}

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

network={

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=-9999999

}
```

Thanks!

----------

## cgmd

I guess I should point out that this laptop does properly access the wlan which is located at my house:

```
ifconfig -a 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:d3:3c:30:78  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Memory:ee000000-ee020000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:100 (100.0 B)  TX bytes:100 (100.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:d2:85:9b:b2  

          inet addr:192.168.1.120  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:12893 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:9648 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:8306451 (7.9 MiB)  TX bytes:3337496 (3.1 MiB)

```

```

# iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:"griswold"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:18:39:E1:14:10   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=52/70  Signal level=-58 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

Wouldn't this add strength to the argument that the configuration for accessing the wlan at my workplace, as it's set in wpa_supplicant.conf, is faulty and causing the problem?

Thanks!

----------

## d2_racing

Indeed, can you try this little wpa_supplicant.conf when you are at work :

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=0

network={

  ssid="guenwald"

  key_mgmt=NONE

  wep_key0="your_key_here"

  wep_tx_keyidx=0

  priority=5

}

```

For the record, can you post your key, maybe you don't need the "" if you pass the hexa key.

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

# iwconfig

# wpa_cli status

# ping www.google.com

```

----------

## cgmd

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Indeed, can you try this little wpa_supplicant.conf when you are at work :
> 
> ```
> 
> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> ...

 

Unfortunately, my home wlan seems to fail when using ap_scan=0. It does connect, however with:

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=1

```

For the record:

```

    wep_key0="gruenwald2010"
```

It's obviously not a hex key, but just a "pass phrase". It does require the use of  "".

Before I removed wicd, it did, in fact, connect with my office wlan, but too late in the boot cycle. It was set to WEP2, and used the above pass phrase, when it was making its connection.

I'll re-try this when I return to the office... maybe later today.

Thanks!

----------

## d2_racing

WEP2, first time that I heard about that.

Are you sure that is not WPA2 ?

If so, we need to change your wpa_supplicant.conf

----------

## cgmd

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> WEP2, first time that I heard about that.
> 
> Are you sure that is not WPA2 ?
> 
> If so, we need to change your wpa_supplicant.conf

 

It's not wpa, I know it to be wep (shared).

Now, when I retry with your suggested wpa_supplicant settings, I get:

```
 # ifconfig -a 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:d3:3c:30:78  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Memory:ee000000-ee020000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:d2:85:9b:b2  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

```
# iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

```
 # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

RTNETLINK answers: Unknown error 132

RTNETLINK answers: Unknown error 132

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                              [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 *     Failed to configure wlan0 in the background                                                     [ !! ]

```

```
# iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

```
 # wpa_cli status              

Selected interface 'wlan0'

wpa_state=SCANNING

```

```
 # ping www.google.com

ping: unknown host www.google.com

```

Unfortunately, still no wlan access...  :Sad: 

----------

## cgmd

When I re-emerge wicd, it again connects using my passphrase, along with the setting manually set for WEP encription, not WEP shared encription.

I don't know what all this means...  :Confused: 

Thanks!

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, can you try with this little wpa_supplicant.conf :

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

network={

  ssid="guenwald"

  wep_key0="your_key_here"

  priority=5

} 

```

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

# iwconfig

# dmesg | tail

# wpa_cli status

```

----------

## cgmd

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Ok, can you try with this little wpa_supplicant.conf :
> 
> ```
> 
> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> ...

 

Looking good, now!

```
# ifconfig -a 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:d3:3c:30:78  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Memory:ee000000-ee020000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:100 (100.0 B)  TX bytes:100 (100.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:d2:85:9b:b2  

          inet addr:172.16.31.106  Bcast:172.16.31.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2841 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2827 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:3242218 (3.0 MiB)  TX bytes:533354 (520.8 KiB)

```

```
# iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:"gruenwald"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.417 GHz  Access Point: 00:17:C5:5C:49:27   

          Bit Rate=11 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:6772-7565-6E77-616C-6432-3031-30

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=65/70  Signal level=-45 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

```
# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart 

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Stopping ntpd ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * Stopping sshd ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Stopping dhcpcd on wlan0 ...                                       [ ok ]

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                            [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                      [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                               [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

RTNETLINK answers: Unknown error 132

RTNETLINK answers: Unknown error 132

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                 [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *     wlan0 connected to "gruenwald" at 00:17:C5:5C:49:27

 *   wlan0 configured with address 172.16.31.106/24

 * Mounting network filesystems ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Setting clock via the NTP client 'ntpdate' ...                         [ ok ]

 * Starting ntpd ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * Starting sshd ...                                                      [ ok ]

```

```
# iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:"gruenwald"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.417 GHz  Access Point: 00:17:C5:5C:49:27   

          Bit Rate=36 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:6772-7565-6E77-616C-6432-3031-30

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=66/70  Signal level=-44 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

```
# dmesg | tail 

wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:17:c5:5c:49:27 (try 2)

wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:17:c5:5c:49:27 (try 3)

wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:17:c5:5c:49:27 timed out

wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:17:c5:5c:49:27 (try 1)

wlan0: direct probe responded

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:17:c5:5c:49:27 (try 1)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:17:c5:5c:49:27 (try 1)

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:17:c5:5c:49:27 (capab=0x11 status=0 aid=1)

wlan0: associated

```

```
# wpa_cli status 

Selected interface 'wlan0'

bssid=00:17:c5:5c:49:27

ssid=gruenwald

id=1

pairwise_cipher=WEP-104

group_cipher=WEP-104

key_mgmt=NONE

wpa_state=COMPLETED

ip_address=172.16.31.106

```

Seems to be working!  :Very Happy: 

Any thoughts about: RTNETLINK answers: Unknown error 132

Thanks for your help!!!

----------

## d2_racing

Good  :Razz: 

----------

## d2_racing

I think it's because your rfkill switch is disabled...

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i kill

```

----------

## cgmd

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> I think it's because your rfkill switch is disabled...

 

That sounds like a whole new subject...   :Sad: 

----------

## cgmd

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> I think it's because your rfkill switch is disabled...

 

Do I need a rfkill switch? Consequences if I rebuild kernel without it?  :Confused: 

----------

## d2_racing

Less problem actually, because I had in the past a nasty bug with kernel 2.6.30.

My logical rfkill was off, so even with a working wireless card, I was not able to use my wifi unless I don't compile the rfkill switch support inside the kernel.

----------

## cgmd

Good!

I've re-compiled my kernel without rfkill built-in.  My wifi is working normally.

Thanks, again, for all your support!

----------

## d2_racing

No problem  :Razz: 

----------

